# airport extreme-who's on my network?



## stephalee (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, I've been fiddling around with my new airport extreme (the gigabit one) and I can't seem to find a way to see who's connected to my network. Is tthere a special utility I have to download for this and if so could anyone point me in the right directions?

Thanks


----------



## Tom Thomas (Feb 7, 2005)

I also would like that info.
thanks


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

You can look under DHCP clients ("Logs and Statistics" of the AirPort Utility). This will tell you the IP and the MAC of the user, as well as a DHCP client name, if set.


----------



## stephalee (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi John thanks for the quick help, 

but I can't seem to find the Logs and Statistics part in my airport utility. I'm looking at the airport utility found in the utilities folder in applications. I clicked Manual Setup and the only tabs I see are "Airport" "internet" "printers" "disks" and "advanced". Where would I go from here? 

I suppose taking a screenshot of some kind would be a lot more helpful but I don't know how. I'm not fully mac literate.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's in the Advanced tab, under Logging and SNMP. Bottom middle, rounded button.


----------



## stephalee (Nov 12, 2007)

ok found it. Thanks!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Also, note the feature as described by JC above appears in the "Airport Management Utility" not the "Airport Admin Utility."


Actually, it appears in the AirPort Utility (new version of the AirPort Admin Utility), as required by the new AirPort units.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Also, note the feature as described by JC above appears in the "Airport Management Utility" not the "Airport Admin Utility."


I think you need to get out more... 
The new Airport Extreme (gigabit) has only 1 utility, "Airport Utility"

jb.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

There's also this..


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

,


----------

